# 28cc Tire Fit on 595?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am trying to do everything I can to improve ride quality while my back recovers from a herniated disc. I have recently moved up to 25 cc tire and that has helped. I am now considering switching to a 28 cc size. 

Does anyone know if a 28 cc tire will fit on a Look 595? If so, I will consider making the switch for my Monday through Friday commuter rides.


Thanks.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a set of Conti Gatorskins 28s mounted on Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels. Haven't tried to put them on my 595 but if I have time I will try tonight and let you know.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

If you could do that I would really appreciate it!

Thanks.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Conti Gatorskins size 700x28 mounted on Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels on my Look 595 size Large:

Clearance on the fork is good. Clearance to the chain stays may be a problem if you break a spoke. Tightest clearance is at the rear brake bridge. I measure at less than 1/8 inch to the frame. This rear clearance is close enough to make me concerned about debris getting caught between the tire and frame. I am actually running a tighter clearance on the rear brake bridge of my Ti Lynskey but am less concerned about damaging the titanium than the carbon. 

You may have to deflate the tires to get them past the brake pads.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do the fit check. I appreciate it.

I have an appt with a back specialist on Wednesday and will decide what my next step is after the meeting.

Neil


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Went through that about 15 years ago. Quit riding altogether for a few years. Then decided I had to try again.

Set up my old Trek with a stem extender to position my handlebars above my saddle. Then with increasing flexibility in my glutes and hamstrings I could gradually get some drop to the bars, though nothing near as much as when I was younger. 

I was told to keep the natural curve in my back, like an old sway back horse and bend from the hips. As long as I do that I'm okay. The physiatrist that treated me actually used a picture of a hump backed cyclist as an example of the posture to avoid.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am trying everything I can, as I can't imagine not riding. Right now I am just putting up with the pain, but it sucks not being able to bend over, not being able to pick up a newspaper, not being able to roll over in bed.

I am hoping doc gives me some relief this week, then I make some adjustments on my bike. I am not ready to give up my daily ride on my 595. (I have heard many recommendations to "oh- just ride a mountain bike" or "stop riding" or "get a less aggressive bike".) I won't even consider these options (yet).

My next step after seeing doc is to try 28mm tires (I dont care if they look a little goofy), and possibly raise my bars and shorten my stem.

Thanks.


----------

